# كتاب المعماري حسن فتحي عمارة الفقراء



## ماهر أبوسمرا (8 ديسمبر 2007)

كتاب المعماري حسن فتحي عمارة الفقراء

الرابط:

http://www.archmaher.com/index.php/Books/Islamic-Architecture/View-category.html


----------



## الباشا مفتكس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

shokrannnn


----------



## midraw (8 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحه جزاك الله الف خير وسايت مرتب وجميل ويعكس شخصيتك المعطائه والى الامام
اخوك م.محمد هندم


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا موقع رائع ومفيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد أوبشن (10 فبراير 2008)

شكراااا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## حسام ابو عمر (25 مايو 2008)

يجزيك الخير صراحة مشكور على توفير هيك معلومات على الموقع


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mhesham (25 سبتمبر 2009)

Many thanks for you allllllllllll


----------



## عواس1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحه جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr khaled (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا - موقع مفيد


----------

